# Gaim se come las palabras??

## tirantloblanc

Os pasa que GAIM se come las letras y palabras cuando encuentra un carácter extendido como "ñ", o vocales acentuadas (á, é, etc...)?

He actualizado a la versión 0.59.6 esta misma tarde y sigue teniendo el mismo problema.

----------

## humillo

 *tirantloblanc wrote:*   

> Os pasa que GAIM se come las letras y palabras cuando encuentra un carácter extendido como "ñ", o vocales acentuadas (á, é, etc...)?
> 
> He actualizado a la versión 0.59.6 esta misma tarde y sigue teniendo el mismo problema.

 

Estoy usando gaim-cvs y los acentos me funcionan bien.

----------

## tirantloblanc

Por cierto, en la versión del cvs viene el applet para Gnome? Porque en la versión estable no está...

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## humillo

 *tirantloblanc wrote:*   

> Por cierto, en la versión del cvs viene el applet para Gnome? Porque en la versión estable no está...

 

Yo lo tengo funcionando bien con KDE 3.1RC3. 

Aqui se explica algo:

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q38

----------

## tirantloblanc

Gracias, me esperaré a que salga la 0.60  :Razz: 

Por cierto, a ver si alguien más me puede confirmar lo de las palabras con la versión 0.59.6, la que trae ahora de serie Gentoo, para poder informar del fallo en bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## GaTeT

ese problema en gaim lo he sufrido yo tb, creo ke es problema de la fuente ke usas o de las locales del sistema, mira por ahi y exporta las variables LC correctamente en español. Veras como se soluciona  :Wink: 

P.D.: si recuerdo exactamente lo ke es te lo posteare aki.

----------

## tirantloblanc

Las locales las tengo todas configuradas para es_ES@euro, y no he tenido ningún problema con ellas. Y Gaim está usando la misma fuente que el resto de mis programas, Tahoma con AA, y los demás tienen eñes y acentos sin problemas.

Mira a ver si te puedes acordar de como lo arreglaste.

----------

